# Cold Smoking



## smokin monkey (Dec 6, 2014)

Not cold smoking food, just cold outdoors, started smoking at -4'C (24'F)

Pork Butt (6.5LB) rubbed up with Jeff's Texan Rub, added a little more Chilli by mistake!

Used Bears step by step, if your going to do it, use the best!!!!













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 6, 2014






Six Hours in,













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 6, 2014






Chucked on some ribs at this point,













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 6, 2014






Finished Butt,













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 6, 2014


















image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 6, 2014






Finished Ribs, these are Dinasour Ribs! Look Wade.













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 6, 2014






Could only eat three of the Middle ribs, they were that big!

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello Steve.  Those are some great looking photos!  Where did you download those from??   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






IS getting pretty cold.  GREAT looking meat.  I'll bet it was a fine looking meal.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice Job, SM !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Wow--Huge Ribs-----Did a Rodeo come through there?? Are those ribs from a Brahma Bull, or a Hog??
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





All looks Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## wade (Dec 7, 2014)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Not cold smoking food, just cold outdoors, started smoking at -4'C (24'F)


Some of us live in more civilized parts of the country, south of Watford. Down here we don't usually have to bother with thermometers outside that read below 0C. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great looking butt btw and they are what I call ribs


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 7, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Steve.  Those are some great looking photos!  Where did you download those from??   :ROTF
> 
> IS getting pretty cold.  GREAT looking meat.  I'll bet it was a fine looking meal.  Keep Smokin!
> Danny



They are all mine genuine photos!? Like the one below



Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job, SM !!!Thumbs Up
> 
> Wow--Huge Ribs-----Did a Rodeo come through there?? Are those ribs from a Brahma Bull, or a Hog??:eek:
> 
> ...



Thanks Bear, any idea of cooking time for this Turkey? :ROTF













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 7, 2014






Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## wade (Dec 7, 2014)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Thanks Bear, any idea of cooking time for this Turkey?


About 10 minutes in the microwave


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2014)

Smokin Monkey said:


> They are all mine genuine photos!? Like the one below
> Thanks Bear, any idea of cooking time for this Turkey?
> 
> 
> ...


LOL----What's that thing weigh?

About 30 years ago I let a farmer farm my unused land for FREE, just to keep the weeds from growing.

He used to give us a Fresh Turkey every Thanksgiving. The one was 28 pounds!!!

It wouldn't fit in our oven!! We took it to Mrs Bear's Sister's house for her side of the family's Get-Together.

She had a bigger oven!!

Bear


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 7, 2014)

THAT'S NOT A TURKEY!!!!  That's a Pterodactyl!!!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 7, 2014)

Danny & Bear, it's not real, it's two images put together! 

Theirs only four of us, could feed the whole street with that thing!

Smokin Monkey


----------

